# Beginner low tech planted tank!



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

Black neons are amazing fish. Widely overshadowed by the neons and cardinals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanaquarium (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi there! I’m new to it as well, just setting things up and starting cycling!

Sounds like you went on quite an adventure so far! 

I thought we had it bad, having to return the tank we bought as we discovered hairline fractures on it as we were setting it up lol 

Yours looks so lovely. Looking forward to learning with you on your journey!

-L


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome to TPT!
The tank is coming along nicely.
Enjoy!


----------



## shaye (Jun 26, 2020)

Updated with a heap more Anubias and fern










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

What’s the substrate? It looks awfully white like Dolomite gravel. Maybe that’s just the photo but thought I’d ask.


----------



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

shaye said:


> Updated with a heap more Anubias and fern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The color of this substrate is ideal to make bluish coloured shrimps like Blue dream or blue tigers stand out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

sudhirr said:


> The color of this substrate is ideal to make bluish coloured shrimps like Blue dream or blue tigers stand out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES,color of substrate looks nice, but not if it’s carbonate based and causing PH/KH/GH to shift upwards totally different set of problems. Color has absolutely 0 to do with it. Like I said it could be 100% just the white balance of photo/camera.


----------



## shaye (Jun 26, 2020)

Fellas sorry it’s just plain white sand nothing fancy at all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaye (Jun 26, 2020)

But of a tank update









Trying to find a hill stream loach in Australia is impossible! 

Prob the final addition to the tank!

Decided to go pressurized CO2 in the next month so hopefully will update once that’s up and running.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaye (Jun 26, 2020)

Right I!!


Sorry for the delay had a lot going on! Well I’ve totally had a massive revamp.

Added co2

Removed crushed coral sand substrate as the algae was killing me.

Added some more filter media and manufactured a few more things out of Perspex for the rear compartment.

Only running 1 circulation pump as have the co2 diffusing in the back also and with both running the tank flow is like a tornado now I have absolutely planted the crap out of it!

Dosing the 2hr aquarists all in one with root tabs!

See how we go in next few months!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuban007 (Jan 13, 2009)

Like the driftwood. Filling in nicely.


----------



## Gordo33 (Oct 23, 2018)

Tank looks great


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## shaye (Jun 26, 2020)

Thanks guys!

Yeah it’s coming along great amazed at the difference co2 makes that’s for sure!

Now just chasing some Anubias coffeefolia it’s like bloody hens teeth and some small medium clumps of Java fern and I’m done!!!!

Anyone have any idea or know some willing to part with any? Happy to pay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

